# Anxious Friend Finder



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, i've been seeing alot of the threads going around i got an idea for it.

so its going to go like this then, it would be called anxious friend finder, the saers that join up would be randomly paired based on their sex preference(male with female, male with male or female with female you get it ) and of course age, after that tiny chat will be set up for the pair where the main options are voices and text no webcams(or optional only at the end of the week), the paired would stay and talk on tiny chat for a week after that then partners are swapped around again.

This way there is no pressure on either side for anything other than friendship unless he or she want to, each chat will also have a mentor. to make sure everyone feel comfortable.

Pm sex and age range for both yourself and sex prefence (eg 20-28,29-37) then i will pair two up,


Few changes made:
Mentor has been scrapped 
But again this is meant to be like a phone call sceanario until both of you are comfortable to see face to face which is why i said microphone.
sex preference thing can't be done due to low numbers at the moment sorry everyone, you will be paired with which ever sex is dominant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm, I'm down. Good idea.

Edit: Mentor? Hmm, that makes things awkward.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Seems like a grand idea to me. 

I'd remind people not to get so comfortable though to share all their personal details right off the bat. I reckon in one on one, private conversations, it might be easier to feel safe and do that. And hopefully people who don't get the info they want can dig that and not go all psycho-stalker crazy. Of course, it is very well likely that everybody knows all this anyways.


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Seems like a grand idea to me.
> 
> I'd remind people not to get so comfortable though to share all their personal details right off the bat. I reckon in one on one, private conversations, it might be easier to feel safe and do that. And hopefully people who don't get the info they want can dig that and not go all psycho-stalker crazy. Of course, it is very well likely that everybody knows all this anyways.


Thanks for the caution message, i will also remind everyone again of this after each pair has been made


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

Considering that I'm new in here, I guess I'll give this a try, why not.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

So I will be paired with another person which is fine, but a third person stalker guard will watch us? That does not make me feel comfortable.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, not sure about the 'mentor' thing. I don't know. That seems kind of weird, but I don't know, maybe some need that sort of thing. But if someone gets annoyed or freaked out or even mind-numbingly bored (which would be the case for anybody talking to me if I were to do it), I reckon they could just close out of the chat thing. I know for me, what would happen is what happens anytime I've ever been in a 'chat' thing. The other person and the mentor would have a nice conversation instead while I am awkwardly sitting there watching. Ha.


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> So I will be paired with another person which is fine, but a third person stalker guard will watch us? That does not make me feel comfortable.





Evo1114 said:


> Also, not sure about the 'mentor' thing. I don't know. That seems kind of weird, but I don't know, maybe some need that sort of thing. But if someone gets annoyed or freaked out or even mind-numbingly bored (which would be the case for anybody talking to me if I were to do it), I reckon they could just close out of the chat thing. I know for me, what would happen is what happens anytime I've ever been in a 'chat' thing. The other person and the mentor would have a nice conversation instead while I am awkwardly sitting there watching. Ha.


Its in its early stages so if the mentor is not needed then it will be scrapped later on.feel free to make any suggestions


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm interested in this, except for a surge of anxiety interfering with my ability to do anything towards this goal.


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I'm interested in this, except for a surge of anxiety interfering with my ability to do anything towards this goal.


But Its Like Talking to someone over the phone or on skype


----------



## Breakingthebarrier (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm interested in this. Looks like it could be fun if anxiety doesn't get in the way too much :')


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Not a bad idea. Wouldn't mind putting my anxiety to the test since my SA has lessened dramatically over the year.


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

I agree though, a third person in the conv really isn't beneficial from my point of view...


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

For me, i would prefer a third person. There is no way i can hold a conversation by myself lol. But instead of mentor, maybe it could be a three person chat? Assuming this is for friends, not relationships.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this theoretical or real?


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

mt moyt said:


> For me, i would prefer a third person. There is no way i can hold a conversation by myself lol. But instead of mentor, maybe it could be a three person chat? Assuming this is for friends, not relationships.


its to make friends, its more to help people talk and see it not that hard to "face" or talk someone you don't know yet in an safe manner,


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Findedeux said:


> Is this theoretical or real?


its real depending on how many people sign up for it. it more to challenge people to talk who are anxious.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

mt moyt said:


> For me, i would prefer a third person. There is no way i can hold a conversation by myself lol. But instead of mentor, maybe it could be a three person chat? Assuming this is for friends, not relationships.





Longingfor said:


> I agree though, a third person in the conv really isn't beneficial from my point of view...


Guys, a third person will help aid the conversation and provide opportunities for the friend seekers to bond, and in case there's a lag or something feels awkward, that one person doesn't hurt the other person.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

natsumeri said:


> its to make friends, its more to help people talk and see it not that hard to "face" or talk someone you don't know yet in an safe manner,


Yeah, then i think a third person is a great idea! it's always easier to make friends in groups i think. No pressure to keep the conversation going, and you can just listen


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

mt moyt said:


> Yeah, then i think a third person is a great idea! it's always easier to make friends in groups i think. No pressure to keep the conversation going, and you can just listen


but thats the point it's meant help you build that skill rather than depending on others, you learn to keep a convo going by yourself and not every person can talk in/with a group people they don't know and can get drowned out.


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

mt moyt said:


> Yeah, then i think a third person is a great idea! it's always easier to make friends in groups i think. No pressure to keep the conversation going, and you can just listen


The third person thing was just a suggestion i will scrap it since no one here is a fan of it so no need to worry


----------



## akirasan (May 20, 2016)

I'm also supporting this idea. But, since english is not my native language, I prefer to text and avoid awkward conversations.


----------



## shykoala (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea... would love to make new friends


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

Let me know if you get this together. And congratulations for taking the initiative to propose this!


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Exactly, it's a great initiative


----------

